# A dolphin or 2



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Found a FAD about 7 miles from the pass and ended up anchored up next to it trying to catch kings. Caught these plus 100+ more that we released. The smaller king was caught on a live dolphin and the bigger one was caught on my little okuma 30 with 15 power pro and 15 flourocabon. Kings were skying all around us.... also saw a 7' mako jump


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Sweet pics..what kind of fad was it? Nice job on the release too


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

it was a 10' piece of pvc and little tarp on it. Not very big and we about hit it


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Nice catch, Enjoy your meals. :bowdown


----------



## msander4x4 (Jun 6, 2008)

whats a FAD?:banghead


----------



## M L (Nov 16, 2007)

FAD -Fish Attracting Device


----------



## fishingfromagunship (Oct 26, 2007)

Josh-

What did you catch the dolphin on?


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

Squid, cut bait, pompano jigs, bare hooks, bare jig heads, and live cigar minnows.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

got the whole chicken coop right there


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

> *wishiniwasfishin07 (6/15/2008)* The smaller king was caught on a live dolphin and the bigger one was caught on my little okuma 30 with 15 power pro and 15 flourocabon. http://s46.photobucket.com/albums/f111/dirtbike1234/?action=view&current=IMG_3559.jpg


Lol josh in the first king you are describing what bait you used and the second fish you are describing what setup you used. what (bait) was the second king caught on?


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

:doh 

It was on a a little hook and a piece of squid meant for a dolphin


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job Josh!!!! Thats a mess of em right there! :toast

At first I thought you marked an underwater fad, anchored down and suspended in the water colum.

You shoulda checked the depth, and took a piece of rope and made it 15 feet shorter, and attached some kinda big weight to it and kept it there! Woulda held some triggers and AJlater too!


----------



## ateupwitit (May 26, 2008)

I fish off the MSGulf Coast and we don't have FAD's(aside from the fish haven built from rubble, buses,etc.)where can I do some research on them? Excellent catch, that's enough chicken to make the Colonel Sandersjealous. :clap


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

I really don't know much about them except that if its attracting fish, its a fad.....

this was not mine, I didnt put it out.....I'm just gonna fish it every time I'm in the area, sorry whoever put it out. :hungry


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

So it IS permanent! Sweet job finding it man. Surprised they left it on the surface.


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

Again what were those GPS #s again for those fads? J/K that's an awesome job especially 7 miles off the beach. Makes that $4.00 gallon a little easier to swallow. What was the biggest of each species.?


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

king i would say was about 9 pounds and the biggest dolphin maybe 5


----------

